# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  3D Printed Phil Robertson Duck Dynasty Butt Plug

## Larry

Once again I am sorry if this offends anyone.  Last week, the Vladimir Putin Butt Plug was released on Shapeways Here: http://www.shapeways.com/model/17104...&materialId=26


Today another likeness of an anti-gay individual has been unveiled.  This time, Duck Dynasty's Phil Robertson, in butt plug form as well.  This piece was also designed by the people behind PoliticalSculpt.com and is also listed on Shapeways for $25.93, made of sandstone.


Just like the Putin piece, this one is not made to be inserted into the human body in any way.  Phil Robertson gained media attention a couple months back for his anti-gay rants which eventually got him thrown off the Show by A & E.  Here are a few pictures:

----------


## Luv2Fight

LOL, this is better than the Vladimir Putin Butt Plug.

----------


## Vonnely

It's funny how that when people do not agree with an a particular line of thought they have to go out of their way to do any and everything to silence or tarnish the people the follow this idea.  I guess tolerance is only one sided.

Nice way to take the higher road there.

----------


## MeoWorks

Hmmm, without getting too political and this is directed to no one here, I just want to say that no one EVER has the RIGHT to discriminate against another group of people publicly (keep it to yourself if you feel that strongly about it). I don't care what it is, it's just not right. He got what he deserved, simple as that and I for one, think it's hilarious.

----------


## Vonnely

He discriminated how? He simply stated his opinion, he to my knowledge has not discriminated against anyone.
Is he not entitled to his opinion?
He does live in the United States where his freedom of speech is a protected under the First Amendment. The same as yours.
I will remind you that this is  America and you do not have the right to not be offended. Frankly you should feel lucky that you can stand up and state that you are offended.

----------


## MeoWorks

LOL, that's all I have to say to everything you wrote there. So privileged of you to be able to come onto a public forum and state those things. 

BUT to answer your question "Is he not entitled to his opinion?"

No, he is not, why? Because he's a straight white male, not gay or of another sexual orientation or group who have been discriminated against who also happen to hold almost no power in our society. So yes, he's wrong. 

But let me ask you this question if you still don't understand. If you or anyone one you loved, knew etc was of anything other than straight, man, woman, or neither, would you not be offended by his remarks? 

Simply put, he has no right because he doesn't live their life. A lot of people outside of the "straight" category have had violence acted on them. I don't ever see on the news "Man shot for being straight" ... 

This is the last I'll say on this topic  :Smile:

----------


## Geoff

All I am going to say that producing decorative butt plugs is not very conducive to the 3D printing movement (much like 3d printed firearms)  I'm sure we could all find more productive things to do with such a quality machine.

----------


## MeoWorks

You'll get no arguments from me, Geoff  :Smile:

----------


## HommerSimpson

one of obama would be more fitting..

----------


## dklassen

You're only entitled to an opinion if libs and their ilk agree with it. If you believe different you have to shut up. That's the way it works now.

----------

